# Minor snowfall for tomorrow 11/18



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

* accumulations... Snowfall rates of 3 to 5 inches per hour in the most intense portion of the band. Snow potentially accumulating 2 to 3 feet in the most persistent bands. Additional significant amounts possible late wednesday night through late thursday night.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

grandview;1872078 said:


> * accumulations... Snowfall rates of 3 to 5 inches per hour in the most intense portion of the band. Snow potentially accumulating 2 to 3 feet in the most persistent bands. Additional significant amounts possible late wednesday night through late thursday night.


If I lived from Erie to Buffalo I would put a gun to my head.. lol...


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

Keep it up there for now! I'll take it down here anytime after 12-15. I'll be ready by then.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

weather center reporting 4 ft in lancaster!....grandview must be busy


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

We've had a dusting over the last two days of this "major storm"


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Jesus. I don't know what I'd do with 3 feet of snow...at once.


----------



## Botchy5967 (Nov 8, 2013)

John_DeereGreen;1872964 said:


> Jesus. I don't know what I'd do with 3 feet of snow...at once.


X 2 :laughing:


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Beat the s*** out of your equipment is what you'd do with three feet of snow at once!


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

I hope Grandview has a blizzard clause in his seasonal contracts. Good Luck/ Stay safe.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mike NY;1873096 said:


> I hope Grandview has a blizzard clause in his seasonal contracts. Good Luck/ Stay safe.


No kidding. Talk about the customer coming out on the winning end if he doesn't.

All our contracts, seasonal and per push have blizzard clauses, as well as temperature clauses for sidewalks.


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

We are over in Rochester.....70 miles west. Lancaster where Grandview is from has had over 48 inches in 24 hours......they are pushing 5 feet now and some areas are expected to be 8'-9'.


----------



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

Latest weather report at 11pm (Tues) mentioned reports of 60" from a few weather spotters and it was still snowing. This was south to south east of Buffalo. Now North of Buffalo had reports of 2 - 3in tops. That wave, or snow-gun as they call it, was that intense and well defined. 

Tug Hill plateau area (east of Lake Ontario and near Adirondack mnts) are also getting hit hard, but I haven't seen their totals yet.

Numerous pictures from some friends and meteorologists from those areas are floating around FB and other areas. A few show an open door with snow like 3/4 of the way up and one going to the top with the imprint of the door in the snow. Oh, and the dog looking puzzled at how to get out. : ) There are also some videos from just beyond the storm showing how little snow they were getting and how strong the storm was in the background.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Hope your safe GV


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Time to bust out the mining loaders


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.cnbc.com/id/102198230

Another 2 feet possible by Thursday....wowzers


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

So is grandview still alive?


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

B-2 Lawncare;1874296 said:


> So is grandview still alive?


He's probably snowed in. They have more comeing up that way


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Knee deep in a snow bank somewhere......


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

AccuCon;1874765 said:


> Knee deep in a snow bank somewhere......


Try neck deep lol


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Doesn't he plow with pickups? I have never seen any post where he said he has a loader. I bet he is hating life right now.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

I'll miss grandview


----------

